# Dwarf weeping willow ....



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

... have I killed it ?

Bought a dwarf weeping willow last year (approx 3.5 ft) and it had been doing great until the other day I noticed the leaves have gone brown and shrivelled. 

It's in a large pot in the garden positioned for plenty of sun. 

My theory .. over watered (unlikely) or poisoned by fence stain splashed on some of the leaves ? 

Sound feasible ... with the leaves going brown and shrivelled is it likely to be dead ?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Scrape a SMALL amount of the bark to see if its still green and alive. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

How big is the pot that the willow is in ?

The bigger the pot, the less likely that the plant will die from lack of water.
you will have to water it, as it won't have access to the water-bank in the soil. 
For at least the 1st year, you will need to water it all year round possibly once a week and then you may need to water it in summer for many years to come. 
Usually the leaves will tell you if the pot is low in water - they will start to go limp and dull.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

all of the above, willows do tend to like a bit of wet but are tough as old boots in the main 
make sure it's well watered, have a bark scrape and see if it's green underneath. The leaves will have had it but given what it needs it should push out new greenery when it recovers


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Willows in my experience are more like weeds than anything else. I once grew one from a 6 inch cutting I took off an old tree.

It might well have run out of water, pots seem to just evaporate the stuff. Leave alone and see if it grows anything back I should.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

As said above, willows are notorious for taking water, that's why they should never be planted close to a building, they dry out the foundations.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks fir the suggestions I'll cut some bark back over the weekend.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

enc said:


> Thanks fir the suggestions I'll cut some bark back over the weekend.


You shouldn't need to cut, just use your thumbnail.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Taxboy said:


> You shouldn't need to cut, just use your thumbnail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Tried this last night on one of the "branches" and it looks green/white under the bark. I'd say 1 percent of the leaves are green.. the rest brown and shrivelled. Will leave it over winter see if it comes back next year.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't know what the hell is going on with this tree. But yesterday I noticed little catkins appearing...


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

enc said:


> Don't know what the hell is going on with this tree. But yesterday I noticed little catkins appearing...


My guess is its been placed under stress and following some TLC its recovered and trying to reproduce.

At least you know its not dead !!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------

